# Post your Lunar Eclipse Shots!!



## DanV1317 (Feb 20, 2008)

Beginner here, but figured i'd try my hand at the eclipse.  I found shutter speed around 30 seconds to work best.  I am just using the standard Canon Rebel XT kit with kit lens.  Couldn't zoom very far.  I also found it very hard to manually focus in the dark especially when i couldn't even see the edges of the moon clearly with the little zoom i had.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow dude, That looks almost exactly like mine.

I found that 2-8 seconds with the aperture all the way down worked the best. I tried doing all camera stuff but that did not work too well.

Do you happen to be in the Missouri Area?


----------



## DanV1317 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm in pennsylvania.  It's 10:48est now, it's just starting to turn back to a partial eclipse, so i'm going to snap some more then and see how it turns out.  I took a few of the first partial but was screwing around with settings on my camera so i couldn't get anything good.  I want to get the white color of the moon more defined.


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome, this should probably go in the gallery.

Nice shot for the gear you are using - 18-55 mm kit lens?

It does look fairly sharp, even though it is pretty small.


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 20, 2008)

ok.













and one from last year just because.


----------



## XtremeElemenT (Feb 20, 2008)

I was going through more of my photos of the eclipse and i think i found the best one in my photoshoot that i have tooken.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, great detail!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 20, 2008)

I can only serve you some old_pics - I just could not make myself rise at 4.


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 20, 2008)

post it in my thread


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 20, 2008)

Good one! 
You can be proud!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 20, 2008)

What is wrong, eravedesigns  .. aren't the threads together? :greenpbl:


----------



## unnecessary (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Battou (Feb 20, 2008)

I was obstructed :x


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 20, 2008)

You were?
Or the moon was - by clouds???
If *you* were obstructed ... then: how so?


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice shots unecessary. At first I didn't like the blown out white but then u have decent detail and the blew is a nice contrast to the orange


----------



## unnecessary (Feb 20, 2008)

eravedesigns said:


> Nice shots unecessary. At first I didn't like the blown out white but then u have decent detail and the blew is a nice contrast to the orange



The Blew?  lol i know what u mean. I wanted it to be that bright on purpose, plus i was shooting at low ISO. And its 1 second shutter because there were alot of clouds, so i had to get it quick.


----------



## Battou (Feb 20, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> You were?
> Or the moon was - by clouds???
> If *you* were obstructed ... then: how so?



Three facets of obstruction, City restriction of viewpoints, Work and clouds

The city skyline is easy enough to get around, Work....(Well my camera is still sitting on the tripod next to me.....I'm too dissapointed to put it all away) never the less I could easily walk out and take a few shots and finally whenever I did get out no sooner do I get set up does a cloud roll in and get in the way, sadly being at work I could not stand out there and wait for it to move. Truth be told we have a semi deisent amount of cluod cover tonight, I'll try something stupid right here directly and see if I can show it to you.

*EDIT*
I've got nothin, My digital is worthless in the dark, but I knew that to begin with so....


----------



## MissMia (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't have any good photos to post either! Heavy clouds, wind, rain, lots of lightning and hail all got in the way of the lunar eclipse for me.


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 20, 2008)

Battou said:


> Three facets of obstruction, City restriction of viewpoints, Work and clouds
> 
> The city skyline is easy enough to get around, Work....(Well my camera is still sitting on the tripod next to me.....I'm too dissapointed to put it all away) never the less I could easily walk out and take a few shots and finally whenever I did get out no sooner do I get set up does a cloud roll in and get in the way, sadly being at work I could not stand out there and wait for it to move. Truth be told we have a semi deisent amount of cluod cover tonight, I'll try something stupid right here directly and see if I can show it to you.




post photos of your office or view from office  just curious to what u could have gotten


----------



## Battou (Feb 20, 2008)

eravedesigns said:


> post photos of your office or view from office  just curious to what u could have gotten



I can't get any thing new right this moment, I see you where posting when I edited the reason into the previous post but If you want I could post the crap that came out of that POS I guess.


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 20, 2008)

Battou said:


> I can't get any thing new right this moment, I see you where posting when I edited the reason into the previous post but If you want I could post the crap that came out of that POS I guess.



Sure why not anything goes in this thread as long as it relates back to the universe somehow .


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

eravedesigns said:


> Sure why not anything goes in this thread as long as it relates back to the universe somehow .



There are a lot of good shots in here, I hate to drag it all down with this stuff but since you asked.

Taken with my Kodak C743
100_3010
[relocated]

100_3007
[relocated]

100_3008
[relocated]

100_3009 is completely black

Also note: we are in the single digit temps here too so I could not sit there for too long, This camera is known for battery life issues as it is.

Images relocated Here


----------



## neea (Feb 21, 2008)

It sounds as though I've had as much fun as a lot of you trying to get these pictures.
On top of the freezing weather (it's canada.. its to be expected!) My battery started to die from the cold, then my card was full (I was a LITTLE too enthusiastic at first), then trying to upload and crop my photoshop kept crashing.. then my computer crashed. I was about ready to post the whole works on ebay!!!!

So here they are







I took about 300 pictures. I think theres better ones somewhere but I just picked a few to post quickly.

Goodnight!!!

ps. yes I know the middle one ontop isn't exactly.. round.


----------



## photographiti (Feb 21, 2008)

I had a 300mm and two extenders ready to shoot the heck out of that thing, but we had complete cloud cover here. Incredibly disappointing...


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

photographiti said:


> I had a 300mm and two extenders ready to shoot the heck out of that thing, but we had complete cloud cover here. Incredibly disappointing...



Yeah, I had my EF sitting next to me on the tripod, with my longest lens (Only 200mm), Mirror locked, and lens cap off ready and waiting.....to no avail

*EDIT*

I have me an idea, I'm gonna make a missed it thread, this way we can save some space here for those who did not.

*EDIT2*
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112806


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

In merging more and more extra threads on the lunar eclipse into this one here, the OP seems to have changed from "eravedesigns" to "DanV1317", since apparently his thread (which I found in The Beginners' Place) was the "oldest" of all (by posting time) here on the forums. 

Sorry for that, eravedesigns. I didn't know this would happen when I merged...


----------



## nameless75 (Feb 21, 2008)

omg..how did you guys took those pics...its awesome...i tried taking pics of the lunar eclipse last night...it came out not so good..it looks like just a dot..i just bought a CANON REBEL XTI 10.1 MP and it has efs 18-55mm..i was so frustrated when i couldn't figure out wat to do... CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME?.I REALLY WANT TO LEARN SO BAD...


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

nameless75 said:


> omg..how did you guys took those pics...its awesome...i tried taking pics of the lunar eclipse last night...it came out not so good..it looks like just a dot..i just bought a CANON REBEL XTI 10.1 MP and it has efs 18-55mm..i was so frustrated when i couldn't figure out wat to do... CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME?.I REALLY WANT TO LEARN SO BAD...



It's that 18-55 lens, most of us are using 200mm and longer telephotos and or zooms.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Some even use 300mm lenses PLUS teleconverters ... that takes them way closer to the moon than any 55mm lens could possibly do. PLUS some of their photos shown are cropped out of an even larger frame.


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

What we are saying is, your camera is fully capable of doing it but you currently lack the glass to do it with. Yeah you may have missed the opertunity on this one, but you are not the only one. So start saving some money and you will have the lens you need for the next one. I my self hope to have atleast a 600mm by then.


LaFoto you have a pm inbound momentarily


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

There is still much time for saving until 2011! 
(Though many of you should spend their saving money on a *trip to* *GERMANY IN MAY* *shouting out loud here*  )


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 21, 2008)

Here in Portland, it was GORGEOUS!! 












My girlfreind and I got some Chinese takeout, parked my car up on top of a hill, opened up the back hatch, folded the back seat down totally flat, took out the trunk felt, put a few blankets down and laid there listening to the radio down way low and watched it for about 2 1/2 hours. 

It was perfect.


----------



## nameless75 (Feb 21, 2008)

so basically, my lens sucks..hahaha..damn that means i have to work my ass off to buy those expensive lens..but its all good..ONE MORE QUESTION THOUGH..how do you adjust the shutter speed? What shooting mode do you usually use when taking pics of the moon etc.?..THANKS...


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 21, 2008)

Here comes mine:






.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Brilliant photo, Alex!
Resembles mine to the dot!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Brilliant photo, Alex!
> Resembles mine to the dot!



well it was so cloudy i could not be bothered to put up the tripod and camera


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes Alex, stunning recreation of mine as well, It's amaizing the number of duplicates we are getting from so many differend places in the world.:lmao:




nameless75 said:


> so basically, my lens sucks..hahaha..damn that means i have to work my ass off to buy those expensive lens..but its all good..ONE MORE QUESTION THOUGH..how do you adjust the shutter speed? What shooting mode do you usually use when taking pics of the moon etc.?..THANKS...



The lens doesn't suck....(Well, to the best of my knowledge anyways), as for shooting and camera adjustments information I have no advice for you, it's all done differently on my camera.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, *one from last time*! This time it was too cloudy over Düsseldorf ...


----------



## unnecessary (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice Shot^  I Love Alex's


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok here are two I took, but I was one my front deck and I should have went on concrete. The first one is the moon and the second I was fooling around and I put my UV lens on and it gave me a second moon,


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

Nicely done on the first one


----------



## Antithesis (Feb 21, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Here in Portland, it was GORGEOUS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw it from washington square. I heard there was going to be one, just didn't know what time. My GF was like "wtf, is that an eclipse". And lo and behold...

Were you up at council crest?


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't have a larger zoom lens than 200mm but I gave it a try here's my favorites so far...

*edit* The first one is as taken no image editing other than resize and convert from raw to jpeg.


----------



## matt-l (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## TCimages (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not happy with mine, but I'll post


----------



## bryan_h (Feb 21, 2008)

Bunch of cool shots here. Great job everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Heres one of mine. One of the better ones. This was my first attempt at an eclipse. Hopefully next time the pics will be better. 








Taken at 300MM for 3 seconds, F5.6, ISO-800.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 22, 2008)

Antithesis said:


> I saw it from washington square. I heard there was going to be one, just didn't know what time. My GF was like "wtf, is that an eclipse". And lo and behold...
> 
> Were you up at council crest?




If you go on google maps and look up where 162nd and Powell meet at powel butte nature park, you'll see a little turn around in the park itself. We were parked up that turnaround on the top of the hill.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lorielle99 (Feb 22, 2008)

thats a pretty adorabel story sw1tch fx. i wish i had a boy who would do stuff like that with me.


----------



## CopenKagan (Feb 22, 2008)

bryan_h said:


> Bunch of cool shots here. Great job everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Heres one of mine. One of the better ones. This was my first attempt at an eclipse. Hopefully next time the pics will be better.
> 
> Taken at 300MM for 3 seconds, F5.6, ISO-800.



I took some shots of the eclipse last August.  They turned out about the same as your shot (they were shot at identical settings minus the ISO).  I'm not sure if it was the lens, any haze in the atmosphere or a combination of each.  It's kind of frustrating when they come out a bit soft.


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 22, 2008)

This was my first try at shootin' the moon also.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Tinkgrrbell (Feb 22, 2008)

These were the best I could get, I need a 300mm telephoto! This was taken at 200mm , F5.6, and 3 seconds.


----------



## WayneS (Feb 22, 2008)

Total noob here and just getting started. Using the 300mm telephoto, set it all the way out and set the focus all the way out also.  The moon wasn't in focus in any of my photos, but, curiously, there was something else that showed up instead.  The next morning when talking to a buddy at work, he tells me that Saturn was supposed to be in the shot too.  Me?..I just think the shot was too out of focus and put a halo around the blue star Regulus. (there were stars visible in these photos, but nothing anything near as distinct as the blue orb)


----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 22, 2008)

saturn would be to the lower left of the moon, and isnt in your photo because its farther down than where the image stops. i would assume the blue orb is regalus though


----------



## kundalini (Feb 22, 2008)

This is the only one worth processing so far.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Feb 22, 2008)

WayneS-I think you could have focused better for detail and your shots are completely out of focus that's why the blue dot doesn't resemble a star and is so large. You should try to shoot the moon again using an apereture fstop somewhere between 14-20, shutterspeeds around 2-6 seconds, ISO around 100-200 and zoom on lens @ 300mm. Play with your shutter speeds and aperature settings and see what works the best but make sure you're in focus.


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 22, 2008)

400mm lens 
1/2 sec @ F/5.6
ISO 800


----------



## osirus (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Big Wallaby (Feb 22, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> If you go on google maps and look up where 162nd and Powell meet at powel butte nature park, you'll see a little turn around in the park itself. We were parked up that turnaround on the top of the hill.
> 
> :thumbup:


Ah, I remember Powell Butte.  A year ago while I still lived there, I went up that way.

I miss some things, but the nice thing for me is that I was in shorts and a T-shirt and didn't get cold!  Got some nice pics, will post tomorrow.


----------



## JHF Photography (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, here's my contribution to the thread (albeit a tad bit late.... had some other shots taking priority).  I took a bunch, but there were only a few good ones.  It was tricky!

1. This to me is the best one of my bunch.







2.






3.






4.


----------

